# Kiewit Fireworks - Ingleside, Texas



## DeepBlueGulf

I've been waiting for a while to get a chance to photograph a really good fireworks show, and I knew the Kiewit Fabricators would put on a good one! I was able to shoot from the nearby Bahia Marina at Ingleside on the Bay and got some great results! I got some great tips from the Canon website! Hope you all enjoy!

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## mikes451

yea those are real good shots.


----------



## Corky

great shots...


----------



## Formula4Fish

Tom,

Great fireworks!

I took the liberty of posting your sunset photo, too 

Dick


----------



## jlatigo

wow very nice!


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh

Can you tell about how long the shutter speed was for those shots. Nice. I tried last new years, but mine werent near as nice.


----------



## Formula4Fish

Tex4x4Fsh said:


> Can you tell about how long the shutter speed was for those shots. Nice. I tried last new years, but mine werent near as nice.


They were all shot at f11, ISO 100. The shutter was open 6 to 8 seconds for most of them.


----------



## camokid

Tom, I was there at Bahia as well! Those are really great pictures! You really captured the moment.


----------



## Koru

i don't know how much you thought about composition of your images, i.e. did you purposely ensure there were building/city lights in the images, or were they just there? whatever the answer, that first image is my favourite. i love the added interest of the city lights and the cranes. and to top it off, you've got great fireworks on and angle. love it. thanks for sharing!

rosesm


----------



## Formula4Fish

Koru,

Here's a Google Earth shot of where all that took place.

Dick


----------



## Koru

Formula4Fish said:


> Koru,
> 
> Here's a Google Earth shot of where all that took place.
> 
> Dick


thank you for posting that map! i never realised the distance, nor that they were plant lights. thanks


----------

